# Chicago Bears Suck



## FishingCop (Jan 23, 2011)

Da*n it :x


----------



## freetofish (Jan 23, 2011)

to bad I agree...Not a bad game but surely not a great game..Oh and "Yes I would like to buy a 10 yard penalty. sheeesh!


----------



## freetofish (Jan 23, 2011)

freetofish said:


> to bad I agree...Not a bad game but surely not a great game..Oh and "Yes I would like to buy a 10 yard penalty. sheeesh!


some of the officials really hack me off.


----------



## fish devil (Jan 23, 2011)

:twisted: Bears played OK with there third string QB. Seems like the refs were leaning toward the Packers though. [-X


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 23, 2011)

fish devil said:


> :twisted: Bears played OK with there third string QB. Seems like the refs were leaning toward the Packers though. [-X




The 3rd stringer played better than both Cutler & Collins, if he was their starter they might have won................ Now ill be looking for that Jets win!!


----------



## Nussy (Jan 23, 2011)

All I can say is your would have had to take Rodgers off on a stretcher to get him out of that game. 3rd stringer with 1 and 2 still walking around on the sidelines sad.


Great day to be a packer fan...See you in Dallas!!!


----------



## angry Bob (Jan 23, 2011)

Sweet day for sure. I'm already tired of the excuses. Go Packers!!!!


----------



## Hanr3 (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes the Bears do suck, and they have all year long. :mrgreen: 

They had a chance to keep the Packers out of the playoffs, and they blew it. 
Then they had a chance to keep the Packers out of the Superbowl, and they blew that too.

Go Pack Go!!!!


----------



## FishyItch (Jan 23, 2011)

GO PACKERS!!!! 

And yes, I too agree that it's somewhat sad to see your starting quarterback WALKING AROUND on the sideline with a KNEE injury. C'mon, Cutler. Suck it up.


----------



## lbursell (Jan 24, 2011)

freetofish said:


> freetofish said:
> 
> 
> > to bad I agree...Not a bad game but surely not a great game..Oh and "Yes I would like to buy a 10 yard penalty. sheeesh!
> ...



That's why most of the time I couldn't care less if I see an NFL game or not. The refs have taken over the game. Seems like you can't get three plays in a row without a penalty.


----------



## lswoody (Jan 24, 2011)

Don't really watch much NFL myself. I prefer college football and high school football. But if pushed to pick a team to win the Super Bowl, I'd have to say: Go Steelers!!!!!!!!

I just checked the prices for tickets. They start at: $2609 each and top out at $22,729!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paDale (Jan 29, 2011)

Me and my one son are the onlly bears fans in this town.We live close to pittsburgh and this whole town is pitt. nation.Now we take the razing instead of dishing it out Better luck next yr. We say that alot.


----------



## Hanr3 (Jan 29, 2011)

paDale said:


> Better luck next yr. We say that alot.



Now you sound like a Cubs fan. 

They say it every PAcker game, Paackers have fans all over the US. They are well represented.


----------



## devilmutt (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Jim (Jan 30, 2011)

:LOL2:


----------



## Hanr3 (Jan 30, 2011)

Now thats funny right there. :mrgreen: =D>


----------



## FishyItch (Jan 30, 2011)

I chuckled a little just now. Does that count as an "lol"?


----------

